# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Does my arabic surname mean anything?

## mariashara

As far as I know my surname is of arabic (berberian) origin. It's spelled in French like Aoichat. Does it mean anything? Is it common?

----------


## mariashara

At least tell me is it ARABIC? May be I'm wrong...

----------


## eMAD

spell in in russian ..ill try to give u the answer ..im not sure about that  Aoichat ...but it has something of arabic....but no meanin ....its just weird  ! ...  ::

----------


## mariashara

I know I have some close relatives (grandparents, may be cousins etc) in Ageria, though I've never seen them. Aoishat is french spelling of my last name. And I don't know how it must be spelled in Arabic. The russian variant, which is written in my birth-certificate, is wrong, cause it's fited to russian articulation.

----------


## eMAD

hmm.....dunno !  ::  ..theres only one thing close to this "Aisha" it means "Alive"- feminun* or however u spell it ..for girls  ::

----------


## mariashara

Well, may be it means nothing.  But I just couldn't help asking.  ::

----------


## a true arab

Hi:
your name is totally Arabic it is a diminutive form of Aishah " Alive " Feminine as eMAD mentioned.
We do spell it as Uwaishah and it is a good name.
It is  written in Arabic as " عويشة"
regards

----------


## eMAD

where are you from ?  ::

----------


## eMAD

ah ! ..saudi arabia !! .okay !  ::

----------

66666666666666  铃声下载 铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载 彩信铃声下载 下载手机彩信 彩信下载 下载彩信 和弦铃声下载 免费铃声 特效铃声 下载手机彩信图片 下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画 免费彩信 下载彩信铃声 下载彩信铃声 下载手机彩信 下载铃声 下载特效铃声    下载铃声 下载铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声下载 下载铃声 免费下载铃声 手机下载铃声 手机铃声下载 免费铃声 铃声下载 铃声下载吧 手机彩信下载吧 手机铃声下载吧 彩信下载吧 免费下载铃声 手机彩信下载吧 手机待机彩图下载三星手机下载 三星彩信下载    铃声 铃声下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载 彩信铃声下载 下载手机彩信 彩信下载 下载彩信 和弦铃声下载 免费铃声 特效铃声 下载手机彩信图片 下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画 免费彩信下载彩信铃声 下载彩信铃声 下载手机彩信 下载铃声 下载特效铃声

----------

